# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  How to Run a Remote 3D Printing Service

## MakerOS_Carlos

Can 3D printing services work as distributed teams? The short answer is: yes, but only if you have an effective collaboration platform. Read more here: https://blog.makeros.com/blog/how-to...inting-service

----------


## ivyst

Remote 3D printing work is not the greatest option when it comes to product developments. However, the Covid-19 pandemic has forced many businesses to adopt the idea and run their business remotely. The most important thing to do in my opinion is to use cloud management software for 3D printers. You can easily manage cost estimations, data reports, projects, and staff! You can research 3DprinterOS and PaperCut, there are also some free options in the market that make working remotely easy!

----------

